# How to dress a Dragon-1/48 Apollo Spacecraft



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Real Space Modelers have never been able to build a flight rated Apollo Spacecraft from the range of kits available on the market (including the Dragon kits). Revell products represent Block I craft, and the new Dragon kits although they are Block II vehicles have their own set of problems.
I wish to proove they can be cleaned up to build the best offerings to date.

First, the Lunar Module. I chose to represent an 'H' version. (Apollo 11-14)

Exstensive surface detail added to the kit brings the vehicle alive. I used Vincent Means 1/24 LM for reference.


No area escaped the Hobby knife, sections like the egress platform recieved complete rebuilds.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The Command and Service Modules are getting the same treatment.

Updates will be slow in coming, the work shown here is a small percentage of what's required. A little 'Fudge Factor' is neccessary , but no major surgery so far. More to come......


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Will be following these builds for sure. Excellent work so far.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

As I stated before the Dragon offerings have their issues but nothing like the Revell outdated Block I mockups.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just got the Apollo & LM kits recently. Yeah, I was surprised at the shortcuts and simplifications. The CM's RCS roll jets were particularly annoying - they're gonna require oblique drilling to open them up. Yeeks.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

John P said:


> I just got the Apollo & LM kits recently. Yeah, I was surprised at the shortcuts and simplifications. The CM's RCS roll jets were particularly annoying - they're gonna require oblique drilling to open them up. Yeeks.


Do you have the 1/72 offerings or the 1/48 versions?

The Apollomaniacs website is exceptional for resorce material , markings, and colors.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/48, to go with my old Revell Mercury/Gemini.


----------

